# florida conceal carry licence



## blue222 (Nov 6, 2013)

have a question for conceal carry licencing, i had a suspended imposition of sentence in missouri for forgery,i completed probation,had my civil rights back and not a convicted felon.i can own, purchase and posses firearms but missouri wont approve me because of the SIS, but florida states if its been after 3yrs of probation and have release papers from completed probation i can apply,anyone know if possible to qualify?


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

To start, it looks like Missouri does have reciprocity with FL, so if you have a FL permit, I would venture to guess you are legal.










Having said that, I am not an attorney nor do I play one on TV. You may want to call one to find out for sure. The question really is if Missouri will still recognize a reciprocal permit when they won't issue, and I would be hesitant to even venture a guess because if the complexity here, and the myriad of "it depends" criteria.

The other element here is to consider the circumstance where you are CC, and have reason to draw your firearm. Would you rather be judged for having done something to protect yourself or be mugged (or worse) in the event you opt not to carry?


----------



## blue222 (Nov 6, 2013)

florida states if a suspended imposition of sentence it has to be from over 3yrs ago and it has been for me and missouri honors florida permits. any other help would be great, sending im my application today to florida.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You really should ask an attorney,due to the fact you're inelligable in your home state.That point could be the whole problem.FL may issue one,but your state may not honor it under the circumstances.


----------



## blue222 (Nov 6, 2013)

they would have too


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

blue222 said:


> they would have too


Why would they have too?


----------



## blue222 (Nov 6, 2013)

only denied by sheriff not the state


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Does Mo law have any verbiage requiring residents to have a resident permit? Some states do, some don't.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Does Mo law have any verbiage requiring residents to have a resident permit? Some states do, some don't.


This is (I think), the crux of the matter. Of course, there's also the reality versus theory. Even if it ends up being legal, often cops don't know legal intricacies, especially at that level.


----------



## blue222 (Nov 6, 2013)

no they will honer resident or non


----------

